# Recommended audio card?



## CZ Eddie (Jun 15, 2008)

So I wasn't able to get REW going with my onboard audio card. And I'm also not entirely happy with it's sound.

My other audio card is PCI based M-Audio Delta DiO 2496. I like it's sound, but it's a pain because you can't have wave & PCM output at the same time.

So I'm in the market for a new audio card. Preferably under $100, sounds good, and is not a PAIN to set up in REW. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I like it's sound, but it's a pain because you can't have wave & PCM output at the same time


A bit confusing. The M-Audio Delta DiO 2496 is a good card that supports digital and analog outputs. I don't really understand the PCM WAV comment. PCM (Pulse Code Modulated) is an audio data format. WAV is a audio file format (usually uncompressed) that can store PCM data (and several other types).
Does the card not work with REW?

brucek


----------



## CZ Eddie (Jun 15, 2008)

Bruce, I may have the terminology incorrect.

The card can output practically anything it wants to. But not at the same time.

For instance. I can be watching a DVD movie in 5.1. If I turn off the movie and start to play a game, I get no audio. I have to go into the control panel and change the audio type before I can hear simple WAVE sound. 

It's annoying to have to switch back and forth between settings all the time. 

M-Audio tech support says that is just how the card works, and suggested I upgrade to the Audiophile card.

And no, I can't get the card to work with REW. But I'm new to REW and it could just be something I'm doing wrong. Regardless, due to the problem mentioned above, I'm ready to upgrade anyway.


----------



## myn (Sep 19, 2006)

If you just want something cheap, I just purchased the GWC 1500A at Newegg --> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829126101

Works great!


----------



## CZ Eddie (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks, but cheap isn't my primary goal. And I prefer optical or coaxial output.


----------



## CZ Eddie (Jun 15, 2008)

CZ Eddie said:


> My other audio card is PCI based M-Audio Delta DiO 2496. I like it's sound, but it's a pain because you can't have wave & PCM output at the same time.


In case anyone is interested, my new M-Audio Audiophile 192 card does this. It sends PCM out of the digital coaxial and simultaneously sends analog out of the stereo monitor output. 

This means I can turn on my computer and listen to youtube videos on my cheap computer speakers. Or I can listen to DD & DTS through my home theater system. All without touching a cable or any settings.

:clap:


----------



## Frank_S (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm also looking for a card since I've not been able to calibrate my E-MU 1616M card with REW. I've tried and tried, no can do.

Ideally I'd like to be able to use my Apex 220 mic. with the card.
Anyone recommend a card that will work EASILY with REW and a microphone? I really don't want to buy another card that I won't be able to calibrate. I apologise for hijacking the thread.


----------



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

^^^^^^
Does the Mic require Phantom voltage to operate?
If so....I would look for something like the M-Audio Mobile Pre-USB...

RayJr


----------



## Frank_S (Aug 14, 2007)

RayJr said:


> ^^^^^^
> Does the Mic require Phantom voltage to operate?
> If so....I would look for something like the M-Audio Mobile Pre-USB...
> 
> RayJr


Thanks for the response Ray. Yes, the Apex requires phantom power.
I already own a $500.00 (E-MU 1616M) soundcard with phantom power that I can't calibrate. I tried everything to get it to work but no success. 

I would be willing to buy another card with phantom power if someone has actually had success calibrating it.....or the other option is to buy an inexpensive card that works with the Radio Shack SPL meter since I own that too. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

The Mobile Pre USB will work ...I know I own one.....and it is up for sale...as I no longer have a use for it.
Check the classified add...contact me if you would like any more info on it.

RayJr


----------



## CZ Eddie (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone, for the suggestions.

I wound up going with an M-Audio 192 card and have been mostly happy with it. It outputs 5.1 via digital output to my a/v receiver and also sends wave to my stereo receiver without me having to change anything.

The only problem I've noticed is when I try to watch a recorded HDTV show, It will send a shrilling sound through my analog stereo output. So I have to make sure I turn off the stereo receiver whenever I listen to anything digital.


----------

